# Welche Mainboard-Hersteller?



## ppaapp (28. Oktober 2010)

Heyy!

Welcher Mainboard-Hersteller ist besser?

(Wenn ihr "Sonstieges" ankreuzt, schreibt mir bitte welcher Hersteller )


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. Oktober 2010)

EVGA, obwohl ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob die noch Mainboards bauen. 
DFI wäre auch gut, aber da kommt sicher nichts neues mehr.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (28. Oktober 2010)

[X] Asus

Seit ich das Rampage 3 Extreme habe. Ein Klasse Board. Hatte vorher ein Rampage Formula und dies lief auch ganz gut.


----------



## xN1c0 (29. Oktober 2010)

[Asus]
Das Crosshair IV Formula ist einfach Spitze und ich hatte auch sonst mit diversen Asus Boards keine Probleme


----------



## EGThunder (29. Oktober 2010)

Ich kaufe nur noch Gigabyte, da hier alles stimmt. Egal ob Qualität des Produktes, Stablilität, Funktionsumfang und ganz wichtig der geniale Service!!!

EG


----------



## Gast XXXX (29. Oktober 2010)

Das ist ja mal wieder eine Umfrage.  Aber wenn du schon fragst … ich hatte Boards von Asus, MSI, Gigabyte und ASRock und alle verrichteten ihren Dienst so wie es sein sollte! Ich habe keinen Favoriten unter den Herstellern, denn ich hole mir die Boards nach Austattung und deren Preis.


----------



## Kaktus (29. Oktober 2010)

[X]Asrock
Extrem gutes PL Verhältnis, optimal erreichbare Hauptseite, lang anhaltender Bios Support. Und hin und wieder ein recht außergewöhnliches Board, wie ein Sockel 939 Board mit 790G Chipsatz. Braucht kaum jemand, aber schön das ein Hersteller hin und wieder Randerscheinunge baut die nur wenig Gewinn abwerfen dürften. Manche freut es. 

Asus hat eine miese Hauptseite, supportet die High End Boards nicht lange sondern ersetzt diese. Dazu kommt das die kleinen und günstigen Boards allesamt schlechter sind als die Konkurrenz. Die Qualität ist aktuell auch mal wieder schwankend. 

Foxconn hat mir zu umständliche Biose. Bei Gigabyte muss man auf das Layout achten, da haben die definitiv bei einigen Boards nicht nachgedacht was sie tun. Zudem, hier und da zu teuer. 

Intel.... naja... quasi OEM Boards, laufen, aber mehr auch nicht. 

MSI.... ähnliche Schwächen wie Asus. Einiges Hui, vieles Pfui. Bios Support wurde auch bei einigen eingestellt sobald ein Nachfolgeboard auf den Markt kam. Die Seite wird zudem nur extrem selten aktualisiert. 

Und beim Rest.... naja, da muss man schon suchen um was gutes zu bekommen.


----------



## Blechdesigner (29. Oktober 2010)

[X] Gigabyte

Seit Sockel 939 nur noch Gigabyte


----------



## Spiff (29. Oktober 2010)

[X] Asus

Hatte Striker,Striker II Extreme und Formula, Rampage II, Rampage III und noch ein paar billig Boards von Asus laufen fast alle noch heute einwandfrei.


----------



## Uziflator (29. Oktober 2010)

[X] ASUS.........  MSI auch 


Gigabreit würd ich auch kaufen, wenn se nich so abstoßend aussehen würden .


----------



## euMelBeumel (29. Oktober 2010)

[X] Gigabyte

Standard bei mir mittlerweile, früher mal noch ASRock (wo die Boards noch interessant waren, siehe Sig z.B.), hat sich mittlerweile aber erledigt.


----------

